

FarmLogs (YC W12) Nabs $10M Series B from SV Angel, Sam Altman and Others - vollmarj
http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/17/farmlogs-nabs-10m-series-b-from-sv-angel-sam-altman-and-others/

======
cryptoz
Congrats FarmLogs team!

Q1: Does the data you collect include weather/atmosphere data?

Q2: Does your system inform the equipment/farms of the weather forecast? Or,
will it?

I am building high-accuracy weather forecast systems using connected sensor
networks; maybe you'd like to chat?

~~~
vollmarj
Hey Cryptoz, thanks!

We do make use of weather and climate data in some of our models and
visualizations. For instance, we use the gridded precip AHPS dataset from the
National Weather Service to determine water accumulation at the field. We also
use some large temperature datasets.

In the past, we experimented with using the DarkSky API to alert farmers
(while in the field) that rain is coming. We've since dropped that feature.

In any case, we generally make use of remote sensed data and are not deploying
sensors on farm.

------
rongenre
Congrats, nice to see entrepreneurs in A^2.

~~~
kochb
There's a lot of us, including a few series B companies and a couple YCers:
[http://www.madeina2.com/](http://www.madeina2.com/)

~~~
marksc
Also a growing Google Ventures presence!

[http://www.crunchbase.com/organization/duo-
security](http://www.crunchbase.com/organization/duo-security)

------
ajaymehta
Congrats, team FarmLogs!

------
jcarden
Great job guys! Keep pushing the field forward.

------
sally_terp
Huge congrats from your pals at Duo!

------
drusepth
Congrats Jesse et al, go team FarmLogs!

------
infecto
Nice work Jesse & team!

